# A or B?



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I still have plenty of fabric left after what I sent for the forum block and traded - and after making a block with it, I actually started to like it more.

I was all set to use four fabrics like this (Though I would probably NOT weave them, just did that to get a feel for it)










But then three of the fabrics Belfry Bat traded me go with this so well, I thought maybe I could do this with eight fabrics. If I go this route, I probably would so the weave just like this looks. Though I could do each "strip" with a different order of colors so that it gets more variation.

The two oranges and the two roses have a more pronounced visial difference in person. 










So - what do you all think looks better? Using just four colors for the strips or the eight?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

8, but then I like bright.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I like both!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I like both also but I think I like the 8 colors better...


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I like the first one and I like the weave too. 

I find the second one too distracting with the weave.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

A - the strips look like they're painted from the square palette of colors - nice!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I like the first one. To me, the dark purple(or blue?) stands out too much in the 2nd. 

Remember that each of our monitors will show the colors a little differently. I've been amazed at the difference in colors sometimes when comparing my laptop to my desktop.

Dawn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like both, bit B, bottom one a little better.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

They are both wonderful but I like A better. I really like the weave effect too.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm still pondering. I did cut up the fabric into strips, I can always use them for something different if I don't use them here.

Using the 8 makes the quilt a little less "bright" because of the darker purple and the darker green - however the circles in the print have the exact same shades in them, though they appear lighter in the picture. 

I also think it might be "scale" as in the lower picture (taken first) I didn't have the circle print to scale with the strips. When sewn, they finish to a 4" block, so that is what I have the circle measured at. but that makes the ratio of strips to circles wrong. In the top picture, the ratio is the same, however once sewn, they are both much smaller.

I think it might look better if I made the circle block larger - maybe an 8" block instead of a 4" block. It would be easier to assemble also. Though I already cut a bunch of 4.5" blocks, I've still got near 5 yards of that fabric left.

I think I'll make up a block that way and see what I think. I think it will work with the 8 colors because it will lower the ratio of Darks to Lights. 

Another option is to find a different purple and green, though I like that the purple is the same fabric as the dark rose, and I do love way the green with the flowers looks.

The darker orange and the lighter green are also the same print, so that matches with the purple/rose.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I like A better, because it's easy to focus and enjoy the design. B is pretty, but there is so much to take in that it's distracting. But that's just my preference.

Either way, the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I like A better, and I love the weave


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This uses all 8 fabrics plus the circles. The best part about using all 8 is I can make the quilt bigger. I try hard to use my stash - and I only had a yard of most of those, but plenty of the circle fabric.










Today I went to the fabric store looking for a binding on a green quilt, and happened to find more of the lighter green and darker orange fabric, so I bought more of that to use for border/binding. Though I will use a wide row of the circle fabric on the boarder also. Not including the boarder, I should have enough fabric to get a 48" x 60" center, so I think I can end up with a 72"x 84" quilt. 

Here is the same picture rotated - I do think which direction the dark purple stripe runs gives it a slightly different look.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

hmmm - I wonder if I've got a bright yellow I could swap out with the dark purple - that sure would brighten it up. 

it really is just the dark purple stripe that darkens the whole quilt - and I do want BRIGHT.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

here are some yellows - 

This one is a bit more to the orange - but I have plenty of it on hand 










The butterfly doesn't wind my binder - though I do love butterflies! I think I like keeping to a more "tonal" in the strips.











This is another yellow I dug up, it's the same colors as the first, but the lighter yellow predominates. Bad part, I do not have enough of this on hand.










I'm trying not to be "penny smart and dollar stupid" by sticking with only fabric from my stash - when buying just one yard to swap out would greatly improve the look of the quilt.

I think it will look better with the yellow, but I don't have the right yellow on hand.

However I think I'll use the dark purple with the border to help accent the center. Though that idea could change too. Sometimes quilts go off in different directions than I intended. They get away from me quite often!


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Macybaby said:


> hmmm - I wonder if I've got a bright yellow I could swap out with the dark purple - that sure would brighten it up.
> 
> it really is just the dark purple stripe that darkens the whole quilt - and I do want BRIGHT.



Yes, I would try for a bright yellow. The dark purple just does not go with the other colors, at least for me. I liked A just because I did not like the dark purple but do like the 8 colors. So I would try for the yellow.


----------

